# Sirs



## nabernhardt (Jan 7, 2013)

need help please with how do you code when only SIRS is documented which is 995.90 but states that this cannot be principal diagnosis.
I did query for the cause but did not get anything back.

is there a way to code this?
thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 7, 2013)

Per the coding guidelines if no organism is documented you code 038.9 as the first listed dx code.


----------



## nabernhardt (Jan 7, 2013)

ok thank you
was thinking I could only do that on Sepsis dx.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 7, 2013)

995.9x is the code for sepsis


----------



## nabernhardt (Jan 9, 2013)

right but isnt SIRS and SEPSIS different
and I was trying to code SIRS only which is 995.90 and it wants a code for the cause but that is not given.
and if you input 038.9 it then wants you to put in a code for SEPSIS which is the 995.91 or 995.92

so I am still not sure how to code just the SIRS with 995.90

thank you


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sirs NOS*

Gee- I'm looking at code 995.90 and it does not have a not first listed code designation- 995.91 995.92 995.93 and 995.94 all do, but 995.90 does not.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2013)

I would never use 995.90 I would query the provider for a more specific diagnosis.
it would be helpful if I had the entire diagnostic statement as the provider may have been more specific just not the way you are expecting it.


----------

